# Done deal: Artest for Peja



## Weasel

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2304512 



> he Indiana Pacers have agreed to trade Ron Artest to the Sacramento Kings in exchange for Peja Stojakovic pending league approval, ESPN's Jim Gray has confirmed Tuesday.


----------



## Floods

*Re: ESPN: Peja traded for Artest*

very interesting. i guess Donnie Walsh got bored of keeping everyone in suspense.


----------



## Steez

*Re: ESPN: Peja traded for Artest*

I am a Lakers fan... so i say this is bad news for me 
Great news for the Kings...

C - Brad Miller
PF - Shareef Abdur-Rahim
SF - Ron Artest
SG - Bonzi Wells
PG - Mike Bibby

Wow... I say contender right there..... they could even come back and take the pacific


----------



## Rockets111

*Re: ESPN: Peja traded for Artest*

good deal for the pacers, they lack a great 3 pt shooter, they have good ones, but not great, and artest is crazyyyyyy


----------



## Floods

*Re: ESPN: Peja traded for Artest*

we took care of Peja, next target ABDUR-RAHIM :clap:


----------



## Drk Element

*Re: ESPN: Peja traded for Artest*



Steez said:


> I am a Lakers fan... so i say this is bad news for me
> Great news for the Kings...
> 
> C - Brad Miller
> PF - Shareef Abdur-Rahim
> SF - Ron Artest
> SG - Bonzi Wells
> PG - Mike Bibby
> 
> Wow... I say contender right there..... they could even come back and take the pacific


I thought SAR was injured.


----------



## Ghiman

*Re: ESPN: Peja traded for Artest*

All i can say is just...WOW! :eek8:

Makes the team very scary come playoffs


----------



## Floods

*Re: ESPN: Peja traded for Artest*



Ghiman said:


> All i can say is just...WOW! :eek8:
> 
> *Makes the team very scary come playoffs*


Pacers or Kings? I don't think either are guaranteed of the playoffs right now (i know, i'm a nutjob)


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: ESPN: Peja traded for Artest*

You guys just got very, very, very dangerous if you can Keep Ronny in check.

Good luck with him.

He broke my heart.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

*Re: ESPN: Peja traded for Artest*

Abdul Rahim is injurd? If not, I wish the Pacers would have gotten him instead. Last thing they need is another Euro.


----------



## Carbo04

*I'm sorry.*

Apparently the Artest/Peja deal is dead because Artest doesn't want to be a King according to ESPN.


----------



## DWest Superstar

*Re: I'm sorry.*

ESPN- Now they're saying the Kings rejected the deal because Artest said he wont go to Sacramento. Now another team is in the mix to get him. He really wants to go to NY.


----------



## SirCharles34

*Re: ESPN: Peja traded for Artest*

YOu've prob heard by now, but the trade is OFF.


----------



## Unique

*Re: ESPN: Peja traded for Artest*

Wow tough break for the kings.....


----------



## CreeksideBaller

*Re: I'm sorry.*

what a loser


----------



## halfbreed

*Re: I'm sorry.*

wack. **** that guy


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

*Re: ESPN: Peja traded for Artest*

Smart move by Petrie.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

*Re: I'm sorry.*

Don't blame Artest, but pat Petrie on the back for respoinding so quickly. The moment Artest said he didn't want to play for the Kings, Petrie pulled the plug on this one.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: I'm sorry.*



WTChan said:


> Don't blame Artest, but pat Petrie on the back for respoinding so quickly. The moment Artest said he didn't want to play for the Kings, Petrie pulled the plug on this one.



Lol this is only Artest Fault, Petrie try his best (I suppose) But Artest is just garbage for any team


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Deal falls through as Artest doesn't want to be a King*

I think Peotrie should have flown Artest out for a meeting like the Clippers did. I actually think he pulled the plug prematurely on this one. I think with a little assurance about Coach Adelman and the franchise that he would've been fine.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

*Re: I'm sorry.*



Brooklyn said:


> Lol this is only Artest Fault, Petrie try his best (I suppose) But Artest is just garbage for any team


Well, you know Artest is a X-factor. I'd rather have no Artest than a disgruntled Artest. Petrie knew this, and pulled the trade as soon as Artest gave any notion of displeasure over this.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

*Re: Deal falls through as Artest doesn't want to be a King*

Please, please make the Artest talk end now. I wanted to get something for Peja who was gonna leave as a free agent even before this. And I like Ron, well at least I did like him before this. But one way or the other, please make it end. 

Maybe some good will come of this- the Kings have to trade Peja now.

Edit- I forgot to mention, Is anyone surprised by this? I guess I am one of the few(the only?) posters on the Kings board who lives in the Sacramento area, but people who arn't from Sac never like it here. C-Webb didn't want to come here. His dad had to talk him into it. We almost can not acquire a great player. They have to become great here. It is pretty much the smallest market in the NBA. Guess that's the price you pay for the most rabid fan base in the game. They keep selling out, even though they stink.


----------



## Colby Briant

*Re: Deal falls through as Artest doesn't want to be a King*

i really wouldnt be dissapointed if im a Sac fan... this trade still might (and probably will) go through tomorrow. Just a small problem that will be fixed up by tomorrow when both sides talk with each other again. Theyll see that Artest just had a couple of concerns that he wanted adressed and will end up signing with Sac. 

I really feel he'll be King. This is coming from a Laker fan who'd like him to go to any other team but Sac. I just really feel things will be worked out and youll have your man (well, those of you who want him anyway).


----------



## pac4eva5

*Re: Deal falls through as Artest doesn't want to be a King*



maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Please, please make the Artest talk end now. I wanted to get something for Peja who was gonna leave as a free agent even before this. And I like Ron, well at least I did like him before this. But one way or the other, please make it end.
> 
> Maybe some good will come of this- the Kings have to trade Peja now.
> 
> Edit- I forgot to mention, Is anyone surprised by this? I guess I am one of the few(the only?) posters on the Kings board who lives in the Sacramento area, but people who arn't from Sac never like it here. C-Webb didn't want to come here. His dad had to talk him into it. We almost can not acquire a great player. They have to become great here. It is pretty much the smallest market in the NBA. Guess that's the price you pay for the most rabid fan base in the game. They keep selling out, even though they stink.


what sucks, is that every player eventually likes sac. shoulda given artest a chance...

btw, i find it funny that artest now screws 2 teams at one time, haha


----------



## shookem

*Re: Deal falls through as Artest doesn't want to be a King*

This guy is a douche, if he said he didn't want to play for the Kings then they're better off without him.

**** you Ron.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Artest trade back on?*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2304942 



> The trade that almost wasn't is on the verge of happening again. The Kings and Pacers have both signed off on a deal that will send Ron Artest to Sacramento and Peja Stojakovic to Indiana, sources told ESPN's Jim Gray. The trade is now only pending league approval.


----------



## jermaine7fan

*Re: Artest trade back on?*

So... Unless Artest bombs Conseco on his way out of town... this deal is done... but I wouldn't put it past him...

Honestly... I hope things work out for Ron and Sacramento...

BUT...

You guys need to be VERY aware that this guy can do the most crazy things... at the drop of a dime... You won't see it coming in any way, shape, or form... I hope this has finally stopped for Ron... but after getting to know him for the last four years... I really don't think it is possible for him to prevent it... Ron's problem is that he has the mentality of a 10 year old child... When things are going good for him... He's happy and playing well with all the other children... but if anything starts to make him upset... he can not control his reactions... he does not think anything through (outside of playing ball)... I am afraid it is really only a question of... When will he explode next?.. and how?

On the flip-side... Ron is an all-star... hands down... when all is well with him... he is one of the top 5 players in the league... He is the best perimeter defender in the league... He can hit the 3... and a jumper... He is a monster in the paint... he can bowl over almost any big man in the league (and 1)...

When Ron and Brad joined the Pacers from Chicago (That's right... this is the third NBA team that Ron and Brad have played together on... love Brad BTW)... I had dreams of a couple years down the line... Ron, JO, Tinsley, Bender, Harrington, Brad, and Reggie would get a championship here in Indy... I knew it was a definate possibility after they matured a bit more... Though, the biggest problem was that Ron never really matured... as a human being... and he ended up ruining two seasons straight when we had title aspirations... My buddy Stephen Jackson already told you guys that Ron "Broke my heart"... well he seemed to do worse than that to mine... He stabbed my heart REPEATEDLY... and I always kept hope that he would turn himself into better man... but he never did... and I don't think he ever will...

I have been a Sac fan for years... (Mitch Richmond)... I have total respect for your organization... so I am here to warn you early... This man will never take you to the promised land... he is too unstable... He will make your jaw drop over A) his play... B) his antics... You WILL have a love/hate relationship with him... and he will be in bad standings whenever he eventually leaves your town... So brace yourselves... Hurricane Ron is about to be hitting your shores!


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Artest trade back on?*

I'll be checking in here to see how he does. Good luck! 2nd time you've ripped us off in a trade.


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Artest trade back on?*



Pacers Fan said:


> I'll be checking in here to see how he does. Good luck! 2nd time you've ripped us off in a trade.


We'll see about that after Ron Artest body slams Shareef or somebody in the locker room and says he's leaving basketball for the WWE.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Artest trade back on?*

http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/peja_release_060125.html


> The Indiana Pacers announced Wednesday they have acquired swingman Peja Stojakovic from the Sacramento Kings in exchange for forward Ron Artest.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

:curse:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest trade back on?*



Pacers Fan said:


> Good luck! 2nd time you've ripped us off in a trade.



No love 4







???...

Anyways... good luck Sactown :cheers: ...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Artest trade back on?*



absolutebest said:


> We'll see about that after Ron Artest body slams Shareef or somebody in the locker room and says he's leaving basketball for the WWE.


So far Ron has shown he can't fight at all. He won't cause physical problems, but moreso mental from all the comments he makes, and the actions he takes.

Pacerholic: Pollard is one of my favorite Pacers. He's hilarious. Talent-for-talent it was a rip-off, just like this is.


----------



## WarriorFan64

Artest is good, but nothing great. He can score,(not consistantly though) I'm just glad Golden State didn't get him. Peja on his way to Golden State after we trade Murphy for him.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

It's funny, the Pacers have been my second favorite team for like 5 years now, and they have so many players going back and forth. It is good that it is over. Peja was a goner and we all know it. I know Ron is a headcase on a level we have never experienced before, but Sac has been very good for troubled players. Webber was a dissapointment of a #1 pick with attitude/behavior problems when he got here. J-Will had been kicked off his college team for multiple drug violations before we drafted him. Bonzi has put together his strongest season in 5 years with no problems here- he is going into free agency as strongly as he could have hoped for so far. Jimmy Jackson was a "cancer." Even Doug Christie, perhaps the most model teammate the Kings have ever had, was considered a malcontent before playing in Sac. 

I'm not saying Ron will defnitally get it together here, I'm just saying he has as good or better a chance here than anywhere else. 

As for Peja, when he was at his best, his game was poetry, but he really and truely is, at his core, a great 2nd option, and since Webb's injury, we can not provide him that luxury anymore. Indy can, though. I wish him and the Pacers the best of luck. I will still be rooting for both. 

There has never been a good team with as little perimeter defensive presence as the Kings has before this trade. And Artest really had a good dynamic with Miller- he brings out Brad's intensity. 

Anyone who is going to the Denver game? I am thinking about buying some cheap seats just to be in the building. Kings fans, cheer Ron!! Booing him could be disasterous, and he did the right thing, he just needed a day or two.


----------



## DANNY

i dont know why some kings fans arent liking this trade

since i'm a big mike bibby fan (i guess you can call me a kings fan.. in a way) i really like this trade

as mentioned in ESPN, the kings get two physical defenders who can create some real problems on the defensive end. Plus, the kings still got the BMiller n Bibby pick and roll combo which creates so much problems for other teams. 

i think the biggest concern is how many touches will ron artest get?


----------



## DANNY

o also, artest said hes not in basketball shape. he needs about a month to get in shape.


----------



## KingByDefault

So its finally done! Welcome Ronnie, and best wishes to Peja.


----------



## rock747

Kings stole a player from the Pacers again! No doubt the Kings are going to be solid now. Ron's a once in blue moon player.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Well, i am excited, but i will hold my breath until Wells comes back, then i want to see how this team does...


----------



## pac4eva5

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> It's funny, the Pacers have been my second favorite team for like 5 years now, and they have so many players going back and forth. It is good that it is over. Peja was a goner and we all know it. I know Ron is a headcase on a level we have never experienced before, but Sac has been very good for troubled players. Webber was a dissapointment of a #1 pick with attitude/behavior problems when he got here. J-Will had been kicked off his college team for multiple drug violations before we drafted him. Bonzi has put together his strongest season in 5 years with no problems here- he is going into free agency as strongly as he could have hoped for so far. Jimmy Jackson was a "cancer." Even Doug Christie, perhaps the most model teammate the Kings have ever had, was considered a malcontent before playing in Sac.
> 
> I'm not saying Ron will defnitally get it together here, I'm just saying he has as good or better a chance here than anywhere else.
> 
> As for Peja, when he was at his best, his game was poetry, but he really and truely is, at his core, a great 2nd option, and since Webb's injury, we can not provide him that luxury anymore. Indy can, though. I wish him and the Pacers the best of luck. I will still be rooting for both.
> 
> There has never been a good team with as little perimeter defensive presence as the Kings has before this trade. And Artest really had a good dynamic with Miller- he brings out Brad's intensity.
> 
> Anyone who is going to the Denver game? I am thinking about buying some cheap seats just to be in the building. Kings fans, cheer Ron!! Booing him could be disasterous, and he did the right thing, he just needed a day or two.


i'll be at the nuggets game 

btw, even if artest "didnt want to be in sac", dont forget peja didnt want to be there either!!! haha!!!

larry bird should be fired! c'mon larry! just cuz he hits the bombs like u did, doesnt mean hes gonna help your team! if peja isnt hitting, consider his soft *** a liability. sorry indiana...


----------



## squall8046

I say it's good for both teams. Peja wasnt happy Ron wasnt happy. I hope they both go to there respective teams and have All-Star seasons. Ron will put Sactown back on the map agian I think. He will bring a defensive mindset that we havent had in a long time. Welcome to Sactown Ron.


----------



## CodyThePuppy

How soon before he destroys the team? He's like the Terrell Owens of the NBA. Awful move by Sacramento.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

CodyThePuppy said:


> How soon before he destroys the team? He's like the Terrell Owens of the NBA. Awful move by Sacramento.


Whats left to destroy ? Last in the Pacific, almost no cap to room with ... SAR and Bonzi are hurt....

Things only go up from here....


----------



## jermaine7fan

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Whats left to destroy ? Last in the Pacific, almost no cap to room with ... SAR and Bonzi are hurt....
> 
> Things only go up from here....


You have NO idea what Ron is capable of... never say "It can't get worse" when Ron is on your roster... because I garauntee it can... and you will never see it coming...


----------



## ralaw

jermaine7fan said:


> You have NO idea what Ron is capable of... never say "It can't get worse" when Ron is on your roster... because I garauntee it can... and you will never see it coming...


LOL, you sound like you are describing the ebola virus or something...


----------



## halfbreed

Worst case scenario they just sit Ron like he was in Indiana. The team plays better without Peja so it's really not a big deal


----------



## CodyThePuppy

ralaw said:


> LOL, you sound like you are describing the ebola virus or something...


Ron is worse.


----------



## Floods

dannyM said:


> i dont know why some kings fans arent liking this trade
> 
> since i'm a big mike bibby fan (i guess you can call me a kings fan.. in a way) i really like this trade
> 
> as mentioned in ESPN, the kings get two physical defenders who can create some real problems on the defensive end. Plus, the kings still got the BMiller n Bibby pick and roll combo which creates so much problems for other teams.
> 
> i think the biggest concern is how many touches will ron artest get?


EXCELLENT TRADE for Sacramento. I don't know if they'll get much better than 7 seed this year, but next season look out.


----------



## jermaine7fan

ralaw said:


> LOL, you sound like you are describing the ebola virus or something...


In basketball terms... I am...


----------

